# Cristel Cookware



## hflesey (Nov 26, 2012)

I've recently moved to Paris and find myself in a tight situation...My kitchen is really small and I don't have a lot of room for pots and pans.  I've been researching new cookware and came across Cristel Cookware (manufactured in France).  

They seem well made and are designed to be space efficient, with removable handles, and do double duty as stove top or oven safe.

I'm a little concerened that they may just be gimmicky.  Does anyone have experience with this cookware?  I've not been able to find substantive reviews on this product line.


----------



## wendyn (Nov 29, 2012)

I live in Trinidad & Tobago and think I was lucky to have found this one set of Cristel Cookware in a shop and bought a set.  I too was intrigued by the quality and stackable design with removable handles.  I bought my set over 12 years ago and they have lived up to their quality and still perfect.  They are by far the best cookware I have ever used - I absolutely love them.  Unfortunately, they are not for sale in my part of the world, but fortunately I married a French guy some yrs ago and was thrilled to find some pieces in a shop in France and have been able to add some pieces to my set and still want some pieces I hope to get on my next trip.  Just Wish Cristel would sell on-line.  You've made a great choice!!


----------



## hflesey (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you for the feedback, Wendy.  I'll definitely start saving up my money and figuring out which pieces to purchase.  They're not cheap, but sound like they're worth the investment.  

As to the on-line purchasing, I have seen Cristel pieces for sale on-line through different web restauranteur websites.  Try googling it.

hf


----------

